# THIS IS WEIRD, AM I CURED?



## H3l3n33

You are probably going to think the following story is very weird!! Just before Christmas last year my stomach decided it wasn't going to work properly anymore, I’m 35 and have not had children. It was extremely painful for many months following with lots of trips to the doctor and A&E, they told me I had IBS. I had to cut out a lot of food stuffs from my diet, mainly dairy (had to go onto Soya alternative), animal products, chocolate and any high fat content foods (no pizza’s/take-away’s etc). However, I am partial to the odd bar of chocolate or two so consequently still had bouts of pain and constipation.I was lying in bed one night last week in agony and realised the pain I was getting was in the exact same place as an old surgery scar! When I thought about the pain, it was the exact same pain I got when I woke up after having keyhole surgery (umbilical area). The surgery I had done was 12 years ago so I had never really given it a thought before. I re-lived the event in my mind by remembering waking, feeling the pain and looking at the wound but this time looked at the old scar. Well, something amazing happened, the pain just went!!My boyfriend and I had take-away pizza on Saturday, the first one for about 10 months and it was a real treat! The agony would have started during the night on Saturday/Sunday morning and lasted for weeks afterwards but so far so good-no pain and this is Monday (1st Oct 07)! Ok its early days but I’m so excited!!Just wondering if your digestion problems could be due to past trauma, surgery or pregnancy? Can you associate your IBS pain with pain you have experienced in the past which wasn’t IBS? Have a really good think about it! If this story has helped you I would really love to hear from you.Kind Regards,Helen xI'm just adding my progress so far:It’s January the 18th 2008 so nearly 4 months since my symptoms went. I can eat what I like now, dairy etc but it gives me really bad gas! I have to think about the physiological feelings of moving the gas to the 'back door' (the polite way of putting it), but only sometimes as its 'automatic' again now. In hindsight, it was the gas (trapped wind) which was giving me all my problems. It was as if my body 'thought' I had a 'hole' (old surgery scar) in my stomach where the gas could escape from! My boyfriend had the same but his was from food poisoning he had years before, his pain would be in the exact same area as the pain from food poisoning. When he gets the pain (he hasn’t for a while though) he thinks about the physiological feelings of moving ‘it’ to the back-door which has worked for him. Good luck.


----------

